# shipping a raft



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

Has anyone ever used a shipping service (ups, ground freight, etc.) to ship a raft w/ frame, oars, dryboxes? I'm trying to avoid making a double trip to Oregon from Vail to pickup/drop my dad's gear for a MF Salmon trip. Considering gas $, I'm wondering about the shipping cost vs. driving it back to OR after the trip. (Or if anyone's going to Oregon from Boise, Id on the 21st of June...) Thanx for any help!


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

sure, shipped a few, what is the weight of the raft? do the frame/ oars break down?


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

the boat's a 15'5" SB, so it's pretty burly, guessin' 80-120 lbs, the frame's aluminum breakdown, w/ two full-width dryboxes, 3 cataract oars (blades come off), and one 100 qt. cooler (most likely). The boxes would probly be filled with camp/safety gear, @ 30-40 lbs each.


----------



## tk2 (Sep 15, 2004)

I've shipped my boat (rubber, frame, boxes, groover, oars, etc.) from Anchorage to Salt Lake a few times with FedEx ground. Usually runs me around .4$ / lb. Have to be a known shipper though...not sure how that works now. 

Note too that you'll have to donate your repair kit adhesive (HazMat) unless you want to try and placard your boat. 

Just have it broken down, well protected, and well labeled (we did have a dry box full of sleeping bags and oar stands end up in Minnesota before a trip).


----------

